# PETCO completely unsanitary



## Naustroms (May 14, 2009)

.............


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't have either around here so I have never taken my pup to one. I would have mentioned something to the manager or to a supervisor. Either that or I would recommend that they put up some sort of disinfecting station so people can clean up after their dogs if they don't have that already.


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

our petco around here is pretty nasty but the petsmart is much better! There are a bunch of smaller pet stores that are nicer but more expensive....there is a petco customer service line you can call to let them know or call the local store on your receipt and ask to speak to a manager???


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

I've found petco to be more expensive then petsmart. And the workers there dont know a thing about anything compared to the trainers at petsmart. 
Petco just sucks, plain and simple. I try to do all my shopping for dog toys online.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> I've found petco to be more expensive then petsmart. And the workers there dont know a thing about anything compared to the trainers at petsmart.
> Petco just sucks, plain and simple. I try to do all my shopping for dog toys online.


speaking of that has anyone tried petfooddirect.com? it has a lot of grooming/food/toys there


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

I work at a Petco in NJ in the grooming area. Around here I think it's the cleanest, friendliest place to go out of the two. I know my boss prides himself in cleaning the floors like a maniac...but things do happen and alot of times people let their dogs pee all over and then just walk away, they don't care. I don't know how it is in all Petco's but in ours theres a ton of cleaning stations around. The Petsmarts by me are the dirty ones. I have to admit though...if I didn't have an employee discount I'd probably buy my stuff from Petsmart, seems like the stuff there is cheaper. :woof:


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

rusbell said:


> I work at a Petco in NJ in the grooming area. Around here I think it's the cleanest, friendliest place to go out of the two. I know my boss prides himself in cleaning the floors like a maniac...but things do happen and alot of times people let their dogs pee all over and then just walk away, they don't care. I don't know how it is in all Petco's but in ours theres a ton of cleaning stations around. The Petsmarts by me are the dirty ones. I have to admit though...if I didn't have an employee discount I'd probably buy my stuff from Petsmart, seems like the stuff there is cheaper. :woof:


Do you happen to work at the one on 35, Hazlet or Howell I think? I got my cockatiel there, and it was aways spotless! However, the Petco in Edison is not as nice as the Petsmart in Woodbridge, but neither is as clean as the one in Hazlet.


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

FloorCandy said:


> Do you happen to work at the one on 35, Hazlet or Howell I think? I got my cockatiel there, and it was aways spotless! However, the Petco in Edison is not as nice as the Petsmart in Woodbridge, but neither is as clean as the one in Hazlet.


Nah I work in Cinnaminson. I've never been to the ones you mentioned..but our district managers are pretty strict, that's probably why they're nice, lol.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rusbell said:


> I work at a Petco in NJ in the grooming area. Around here I think it's the cleanest, friendliest place to go out of the two. I know my boss prides himself in cleaning the floors like a maniac...but things do happen and alot of times people let their dogs pee all over and then just walk away, they don't care. I don't know how it is in all Petco's but in ours theres a ton of cleaning stations around. The Petsmarts by me are the dirty ones. I have to admit though...if I didn't have an employee discount I'd probably buy my stuff from Petsmart, seems like the stuff there is cheaper. :woof:


i wasnt trying to offend you in any way so im sorry if i did. i was just speaking of the petco's/petsmarts around portland, vancouver area.

petsmart seems to have more of a variety around here and is about 1-3 dollars less for most the toys


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> i wasnt trying to offend you in any way so im sorry if i did. i was just speaking of the petco's/petsmarts around portland, vancouver area.
> 
> petsmart seems to have more of a variety around here and is about 1-3 dollars less for most the toys


LOL don't worry, you didn't offend me at all! For now working at Petco is a job, not my career. I never even heard of them before I started working there.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

rusbell said:


> LOL don't worry, you didn't offend me at all! For now working at Petco is a job, not my career. I never even heard of them before I started working there.


i'd like to work at any pet store. 
im jealous. lol.


----------



## rusbell (Dec 28, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> i'd like to work at any pet store.
> im jealous. lol.


Pet store maybe...but grooming, i get bit and growled at by unhappy dogs way too much lol


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

in my area there is no thoses shop 
but at my job we are starting take pictures of animals...(i work in a portrait studio)
and it be hard for cleaning if a dog/cat/any other animal pee on the floor.
it be different than take picture of babies... ^^


----------



## Diesels_Mama (Mar 12, 2009)

In shreveport/bossier City, LA, the Petco is definitely the dirtiest. the Petsmart near my home is cleaner and the staff is more helpful, educated, and understanding. I used to go to petco for my snake supplies because there was a snake breeder working there but i learned there were too many "defective" pets in the back that were always put down due to unsanitary conditions (like fish, snakes, birds, mice... skin problems, fleas, fungii, gross problems)
there's also this other pet store i hate around here called critter co... they sell everything pretty much and they have an open hamster/bunny/mouse cage where everybody can put their dirty hands all over the poor animals... place smells of urine and the snake cages are so dirty... seems like teh only things they really pride themselves on are just the fish... everything else that has fur is just plain dirty!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Diesels_Mama said:


> In shreveport/bossier City, LA, the Petco is definitely the dirtiest. the Petsmart near my home is cleaner and the staff is more helpful, educated, and understanding. I used to go to petco for my snake supplies because there was a snake breeder working there but i learned there were too many "defective" pets in the back that were always put down due to unsanitary conditions (like fish, snakes, birds, mice... skin problems, fleas, fungii, gross problems)
> there's also this other pet store i hate around here called critter co... they sell everything pretty much and they have an open hamster/bunny/mouse cage where everybody can put their dirty hands all over the poor animals... place smells of urine and the snake cages are so dirty... seems like teh only things they really pride themselves on are just the fish... everything else that has fur is just plain dirty!


I worked at a place like that, had everything, even puppies (eww) but the only real area they took care of were the fish. I took over the small animal/cat/puppy area, pretty much everything that wasn't fish lol. I did my damndest but it was hard. There was me and a handful of part-timers, I worked 5 days a week 8-9 hours a day for minimum wage, and no benefits, so you can imagine how the PART-TIMERS were treated lol. They called out all the time, constant turn over etc. So I was kind of a 1 woman team. We had everything: 30+ snake and reptile tanks that needed upkeep, rats (when I worked there we needed to buy 0 rats from a supplier, I kept a good breeding program going, and our in-house rats were much healthier than the ones we bought). We had several hamster tanks, 3+ pens of ferrets, Sugar glider, 15 or so cages of puppies, a few cages of kittens, a few stray cats I took in, that lived in the back, and we tried to adopt out, Guinnea pigs, bunnies, birds, everything. There were just never enough hours in the day. Friday was the worst because I had to make sure everyone was super clean and fed extra because the weekend staff sucked. I loved working with the animals, but it was very hard work. We never put any animals down, except the occassional hammy, gerbil, or mouse that a kid dropped or something, then we just fed them to the monitors.

I got so frustrated because the fish department had like 7 fulltimers and a bunch of part-timers, they never had to put away shipment because they got in "live fish" and had to take care of them. News flash put the bags in the tank, let em float for a while, cut em open, when theres like 9 of you working it isn't hard lol.

I was soooooooo skinny when I worked there because I worked hard all day lol. I brought home so many broken animals 

Sorry for the rant, you hit a nerve ;-)


----------



## PitBullSwagga (Jun 1, 2009)

lol i worked at Petco for 3 years back in the day, it's gross. they trying to clean up the one around here...


----------

